# Maximum number of hard disk partitions reached



## vjunloc (Jun 19, 2010)

i have a seagate 1tb hard disk, when i bought it, i created 5 partitions on

 it. but yesterday when i installed ubuntu linux  on the system, it merged 

all those partitions into one, so i tried to format it again(with xp) but this 

time i was just able to create only two partitions although unallocated 

space was remaining.Now, after recovering all the data lost due  to  

formatting, when i tried to create partitions again i was only able to 

create 4 partitions and i was given a msg that maximum number of 

partitions for the disk reached and you cannot create more 

partitions...please guide me on this


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 19, 2010)

4 is the maximum number of primary partitions. You will have to add the 4th one as extended block and then create partitons inside the extend block.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 19, 2010)

You need to create extended partition & then create logical drives inside this partition from XP, you may not be able to create more than 4 primary partitions as the unknown said


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 19, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> You need to create extended partition & then create logical drives inside this partition from XP, you may not be able to create more than 4 primary partitions as the unknown said


Not necessarily IMO, fdisk or better cfdisk can do it


----------



## vjunloc (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks for replying guys, actually i solved this problem by installing windows 7 on one of the primary partitions(created using xp cd) and then used diskmgmt.msc to  deal with unallocated space....so now i have 3 primary and 2 logical partitions


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 21, 2010)

vjunloc said:


> thanks for replying guys, actually i solved this problem by installing windows 7 on one of the primary partitions(created using xp cd) and then used diskmgmt.msc to  deal with unallocated space....so now i have 3 primary and 2 logical partitions


This is what I'd exactly suggested


----------

